# Nachruf: Eberhard Weichenhan



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2014)

Laut einer Meldung vom DAFV ist der Präsident des Landesanglerverbandes Brandenburg verstorben:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/nachruf-eberhard-weichenhan

Unser Beileid den Angehörigen und Freunden.


----------



## Tino34 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Nachruf: Eberhard Weichenhan*

Eberhard, Danke für alles, mein aufrichtiges Beileid an seine Familie!


----------



## Blauzahn (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Nachruf: Eberhard Weichenhan*

Ich habe ihn, bereits gezeichnet von seiner Erkrankung, vor zwei Jahren persönlich kennengelernt und er war mir, obwohl wir nur wenige Worte miteinander wechselten, als Mensch und Angler gleich sympathisch.
Mein Beileid den Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## Tomasz (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Nachruf: Eberhard Weichenhan*

Er hat wirklich unheimlich viel für das Angeln in Brandenburg getan.
Mein aufrichtiges Beileid den Angehörigen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Angler9999 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Nachruf: Eberhard Weichenhan*

achherje

mein Beileid an die Angehörigen. 

Brandenburg zählt zu den Bundesländern in Sachen Angeln, wo andere sich ein Beispiel nehmen können. Nicht zuletzt aufgrund seiner Mitarbeit.


----------



## Tomasz (4. August 2014)

*AW: Nachruf: Eberhard Weichenhan*

Hier ein ausführlicher Nachruf des LAVB über das Leben und Wirken von Eberhard Weichenhahn:

http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg.de/usr_files/83_nachruf_weichenhan.pdf

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Riesenangler (4. August 2014)

*AW: Nachruf: Eberhard Weichenhan*

Mein Beileid allen Angehörigen. Er hat viel für uns Brandenburger Angler getan. Im stillen Gedenken.


----------



## Koalabaer (8. August 2014)

*AW: Nachruf: Eberhard Weichenhan*

Über 20 Jahre nach der Wende, können wir Brandenburger und auch alle anderen Gäste unbürokratisch ,,einfach'' Angeln! Viele Gewässer(Gewässerfonds) wurden erhalten oder auch dazugewonnen. Garantiert keine leichte Aufgabe.

Danke Eberhard Weichenhan.


Gruß Jörg


----------

